# Williamston SC Pig in the Park



## WalterSC (May 10, 2010)

Well this will be Squeel Appeals only cook off for awhile. I have to have my complete left shoulder replaced due to a old injury that never healed properly in high school. This is a all boston Butt contest , each team gets  8 butts to cook for the comp , so far according to the emails I have from the event folks ony 18 teams competeing. So I am taking the 22 1/2 WSM plus one 18 1/2 inch WSM (just in case I need it , to this event. It will be just myself and Ken Phelps for the comp, my poor wife Niki has to have chemo on thursday and I dint want her out  after that she needs to stay home and get comfotable. So anyone coming out to this even stop by and say hi, will have the new heavy red pop up canopy out for this one. Niki got one of those new self focusing cameras so I wil get pics this weekend and post em.


----------

